# Can't renew IP adress w/Linksys AE1000



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Dell Dimension 5100
Win XP SP3
WRT300N Router
Embarq(Centuerylink) DSL
Talked to Linsys for over and hour and no help. 
Tried everything, repairing, restarting, etc, etc

The AE1000 see's my network (5 green bars) but cant acquire IP address. 

I have a WUSB300N (only 2 green bars 130MB speed) running wireless upstairs no problem. The machine with problem is in basement but only really about 12' from router? Could the basement really affect reception?
I have a Dell Vostro laptop and an ASUS netbook and both work fine. 

Anyone have any idea's? Thanks to anyone giving some input.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What firewall are you running on the problem machine?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I recently introduced a new computer into my home network and it couldn't be assigned an IP address. I set it up to use a static IP and was able to get it on the net.

Something triggered my memory that I had experimented with the router setting the DHCP pool to just five addresses .. my recently acquired wireless printer having used up the last assignable IP. Allowing more addresses of course fixed the problem. :nono2:

--- CHAS


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

harsh said:


> What firewall are you running on the problem machine?


I had Trend Internet Security but I deleted it thinking that may be the problem. Needless to say that wasnt the issue


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Make sure the computer's name isn't already duplicated on the network.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

computer name being unique and IP pool on the DHCP server being large enough.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've run into some devices that have problems pulling an address through a wireless connection. I always set static addresses for anything 'permanent' on my network anyway.


----------

